# help with housebreaking...



## christyascott (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi everyone :wave:

I adopted a puppy at the humane society that is a supposed lab mix. He was six months old, now almost 7 months and he is about 40 pounds. I am having a really tough time with preventing him from urinating in the house and I'm starting to wonder if this is really all behavioral. He is neutered. 

I have crated trained him for when I'm not home and he is free when I am home. I take him out VERY frequently and use key words and praise. I am home all day long for the most part. He just doesn't seem to hold urine well- almost like his bladder is just too small :redface: For example- I take him out for a final walk at around 11-12 am every night. Without fail, he starts crying in his crate at 5 am which prompts me getting up and taking him out. He doesn't pee a tremendous amount during his 5 am walk but it seems to be what he needs as goes back to sleep upon going back into the house. 

He has had multiple accidents in the house also....and it is not because he is not getting out enough. I just don't understand why he is having accidents- given his weight, the frequency with which I take him out, and the fact that I am now getting somewhat restrictive about his water intake. 

Lastly, I don't think this is a UTI related issue. When I adopted him he had kennel cough and was on two broad spectrum antibiotics for two weeks which would have covered organisms that cause UTIs. 

Any advice would be appreciated. I searched this forum for advice, but felt the need to post for advice given my desperation. It would be comforting to hear this is not uncommon :help:


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Christy,

Don't worry!!!! There are many many dog owners with very frustrating experiences regarding potty training. It truly takes time, persistence, and a bit of stubbornness on your part to make it work  Rest assured that your dog is still a puppy and doesn't have full control of his bladder yet. It might also be behavioural like you mentioned, and it takes careful observation to see what cues he gives off before he pees in the house (Ex. circling, sniffing, whining, anxiousness, stress, etc) and then you can take him out before he gets a chance to go in your house. 

Don't let him free in the house unless you're absolutely sure he's emptied his bowels completely. If he goes pee AND poo, let him around for a couple of hours. If he doesn't, crate him until he eliminates. At 7 months he should be able to go at least 3 hours without having to eliminate, but sometimes stress, and other factors such as boredom, or coming out of a nap can make them pee earlier. That's why it's important to see what signals he gives before he goes, then you can interrupt him, move him outside and praise him/treat him like crazy when he does the right thing.

don't punish him when he goes in your house. Just go "no no no no no!" and rush him outside. Then clean it with a really good enzymatic cleaner - if he's peeing in the same spot, you might not have cleaned it properly. They tend to go in the same place again and again. Then, take him outside and show him this is where he should go.

You should also note that the dog has to feel it's more worth it to pee outside rather than inside. If the treats aren't doing it for him, maybe a walk or fetch is more rewarding? Usually after a couple of weeks the dog will get the pattern and will hold their pee to earn the treats later on. Also, dogs do need a schedule, so try to take him out the same time every day. Mine goes 8am, 12pm, 3pm, 5pm and 11pm. They do have a sense of time, so they can anticipate when they'll be let out next. The schedule will depend on when your dog usually goes. Feed him the same time everyday, and keep a log of when he pees and poos, and you'll see a pattern. Took me a while to find this pattern  

If he's having accidents in the house, you should restrict his freedom until he's reliable in each room. So for now, because he's having accidents, just let him in the kitchen and/or living room. Once he's fully reliable in those two rooms, slowly let him go to other rooms. Otherwise, he needs to earn his freedom.

The 5am crying is totally normal. Butters did that a few times, though normally she can hold it throughout the night. Sometimes we have to get up in the middle of the night to pee too right?

The key is to really watch for signs he needs to go. If you can't watch him like this (i.e. you turn around because you're cooking/cleaning what not and he went), he needs to be crated. My suggestion is that if you take him out of the crate, to do some activities with him so you're fully engaged with him. Puppies need to take naps so it's okay if he's crated even while you're home. Make sure he can't get away from his poo/pee in the crate, that means it's too big. Dogs don't like lying on top of their poo/pee so it's advantageous to get him a crate he can lie down, and turn around in, but not move from one side to another. 

One thing to note however is that puppies WILL have accidents. No one is perfect, and I myself kicked my own butt for not watching butters closely enough, but also understand they are babies and their bladders will not mature until around 1 year old. Be stubborn in your persistence, and go easy on yourself  It will come with time, a good schedule, and optimism.

Hope this helps!


----------



## christyascott (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks so much for your reply!!! Feels somewhat better to know that his behavior is not out of the norm. 

Cooper only pees in the house, never had a poop accident. He doesn't really seem to give any signs that he is about to go. I've seen him do it multiple times, he simply leans forward and then lets loose. He doesn't ever lift his leg to pee, nor does he sniff much in the house. He has been great about sleeping in the crate- goes in on his own all the time, however, he doesn't like being placed in there when I leave the house. He has had two major pee accidents in the crate when I've left him....probably anxiety induced. 

I guess it will just take time. Kind of nerve wracking though due to my living in an apartment with carpet. I'm already shampooing the carpet this week and I've only had him a month :redface:

Thanks so much for your lengthy reply :wave:


----------

